# Fri May 13 Railroad Man book release tour columbus ohio



## 614 crust (May 5, 2011)

Fri May 13 Railroad Man book release tour @ The Boneyard in Columbus Ohio
It's free and starts at 5PM There is supposed to be some bands, comedians, and more

The Boneyard 2483 N High St Colubus, Ohio

The venue is one of my friends houses on campus. He has shows there quite often and they're usually pretty good. He also has a bar in the basement, and there is a good beer store across the street and a liquor store
just a few buildings down.

Come meet up and hangout if you're in the area.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 6, 2011)

More info about the book please ??


----------



## loess (May 7, 2011)

Railroad Man; the legend of Lil' Jay by Tina Wald


----------



## bryanpaul (May 7, 2011)

this oughtta be a good read.....


----------



## 614 crust (May 8, 2011)

I'll be there so come meet up and hang out if your around Columbus this friday.
If you need more info or directions or anything PM me or give me a call if you got 
my number. 
Hope to see some of you there.

Angel


----------



## RnJ (May 8, 2011)

You might be a hobo if… | Railroad Man

Are You A Hobo? quiz. A bit presumptuous, but still fun.


----------



## panik (May 8, 2011)

I'm in springfield probably maybe might be in columbus by then... hey do you know if any of his friends from michigan are gonna be there?


----------



## 614 crust (May 8, 2011)

panik said:


> hey do you know if any of his friends from michigan are gonna be there?


 
not sure whos gonna be there yet


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 10, 2011)

Hey, The links to the web page/s above are dead.
And once you get to the page/s alot of the links are dead ????


----------



## 614 crust (May 12, 2011)

Railroad Man; the legend of Lil' Jay by Tina Wald


----------

